

Any hackers on HN from Charlotte, NC? - sainib

I am in charlotte and will like to connect with local entrepreneurs..
======
retroafroman
I'm also in Charlotte, but more of just an interested guy than a hardcore
hacker/entrepreneur. Email me if you get something going, it's in my profile.

